# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Türk Yerel Medyası Yeniden AB Yolunda !

## ceydaaa

2011-2012 yıllarında Avrupa Birliği Bakanlığı tarafından yürütülen ve İngiltere Büyükelçiliği tarafından desteklenen "Türk Yerel Medyası AB Yolunda" projesi, İstanbul, Ankara, Erzurum, Elazığ, Sivas, Ordu, Şanlıurfa, İzmir, Muğla ve Mersin olmak üzere 10 ilimizde yapılan bölgesel bilgilendirme seminerleri ve seminerlerin ardından Brüksel ve Londra'ya düzenlenen çalışma ziyareti ile son buldu. Proje kapsamında 81 ilimizdeki 500 yerel medya mensubu Avrupa Birliği konularında eğitim gördü ve Avrupa Birliği katılım sürecimize ilişkin doğru bilgiye nasıl ulaşabileceklerinin yol haritasını öğrendi. Projenin gördüğü ilgi ve yerel medya kuruluşlarımızın talebi doğrultusunda Türk Yerel Medyası AB Yolunda projesinin devamı için Avrupa Birliği Bakanlığı olarak, İngiltere Büyükelçiliği ile birlikte 2013 senesinde tekrar yola çıkıyoruz. Avrupa Birliği Bakanı ve Başmüzakereci Egemen Bağış'ın dediği gibi, AB yolunda durmak yok, yola devam ediyoruz.

----------

